# Start Here > Guest Forum >  Hargan Announces Collaboration to Accelerate Innovation and Investment

## Unregistered

HHS Deputy Sec. Hargan Announces Collaboration to Accelerate Innovation and Investment in Healthcare

https://www.hhs.gov/about/news/2018/...ealthcare.html


Today, Health and Human Services Deputy Secretary Eric Hargan announced the creation of the Deputy Secretarys Innovation and Investment Summit (DSIIS). The DSIIS will be a yearlong collaboration between healthcare innovation and investment professionals and HHS personnel who will meet quarterly to discuss the innovation and investment landscape within the healthcare sector, emerging opportunities, and the governments role in facilitating more investment and accelerated innovation...
https://www.hhs.gov/about/news/2018/...ealthcare.html

In ya'lls opinion, do you think there is any relation regarding the new drop from Project Veritas?

----------

